# Clamoroso, Ronaldo al PSG con Messi



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2021)

Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Agosto 2021)

Se non in questa stagione appena iniziata, lo sarà nella prossima


----------



## Baba (24 Agosto 2021)

Sarebbe bello se tutti gli avversari del PSG si mettessero d’accordo per far giocare contro di loro solo riserve e primavera. Sai che ridere


----------



## kYMERA (24 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello se tutti gli avversari del PSG si mettessero d’accordo per far giocare contro di loro solo riserve e primavera. Sai che ridere


Perchè? tanto è una squadra di figurine, per me c'è una buona probabilità che non vincano niente di importante a livello europeo.


----------



## davoreb (24 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello se tutti gli avversari del PSG si mettessero d’accordo per far giocare contro di loro solo riserve e primavera. Sai che ridere


Non serve, per me una squadra con Messi, Ronaldo e Neymar davanti insieme difficilmente sta in piedi oggi con Messi e Ronaldo sopra i 35.


----------



## Kayl (24 Agosto 2021)

Ronaldo piuttosto si dimezza lo stipendio, finché a calcio non si giocherà con due palloni quei due non giocheranno mai insieme


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Agosto 2021)

Sinceramente? Se tutto cio lo facesse il Milan, proverei imbarazzo e un certo fastidio.
A me da tifoso non piace tutto ciò, mi piace lo strapotere in campo non fare il bullo a priori, e vincere mi darebbe la stessa non soddisfazione come fare a botte contro i bambini dell'asilo


----------



## Pit96 (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Dovrebbero mettere in panchina uno tra Messi, Neymar, Ronaldo e Mbappè. 
Più Di Maria, Icardi e compagnia bella. 
L'unica è giocare un 4231

Mbappè Messi Neymar
Ronaldo

Non malaccio 
Chissà cosa ne pensa la Uefa... 

Ah no, non ci pensa


----------



## Zenos (24 Agosto 2021)

Ora fanno lo scbio con Zizzo


----------



## Maximo (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Se non dovessero vincere la Ligue 1 anche quest'anno godrei come un riccio


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2021)

Che pena 'sto Cristina, ennesimo tentativo di portarsi a casa una Champs da "ladro" perché alla Juve ha semplicemente fallito e perché da loro non la vincerebbe nemmeno per sbaglio, come avrebbe fallito se il Real non avesse speso 8000 mlrd per fare mercato e monopolizzare il calcio pre-var.


----------



## Andris (24 Agosto 2021)

non si vergogna l'ovino barbuto a fare questa figura ?
fino all'ultima settimana di mercato non ha ancora deciso se giocare nella juve, addirittura articoli che affermano di CR7 che ha chiesto ad Allegri di non giocare titolare per non infortunarsi
spero che succeda a borsa aperta, voglio vederli a terra come lehman brothers con le loro azioni che valgono sottozero


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Dispiacerebbe che togliessero un grosso problema ai signori di Torino, ma per accendere la miccia nella polveriera del PSG sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Vergognoso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora fanno lo scbio con Zizzo


Ti immagini


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Agosto 2021)

Se giocano con messi ronaldo e neymar davanti non raggiungono le semifinali di champions.
Uno dei tre finirebbe in panca, in ordine dell'equilibrio, per far giocare un "krunic" parigino (di maria? winaldum?)

3 giocatori che più NULLI non si può in fase di non possesso (più che nulli direi proprio FERMI) non se li può permettere NESSUNO nel calcio di oggi, NESSUNO. E ronaldo, messi e neymar persa palla è gente che non cammina neppure in campo, sta proprio FERMA in attesa dell'azione successiva.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Agosto 2021)

Inutili qua,inutili di là,ora scoppiano,domani litigano,quante ne devo leggere! Intanto noi si va in Champions con i cadaveri e con gente da lega Pro,avesse fatto il Milan una roba del genere ci sarebbero lingue striscianti fuori da casa Milan,altro che certe ipocrisìe da 4 soldi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Inutili qua,inutili di là,ora scoppiano,domani litigano,quante ne devo leggere! Intanto noi si va in Champions con i cadaveri e con gente da lega Pro,avesse fatto il Milan una roba del genere ci sarebbero lingue striscianti fuori da casa Milan,altro che certe ipocrisìe da 4 soldi.


IgIUSTo perCh2 l'oRO L'hO pOSono Fare!!!!1111111 nOi rISPETIAMO Il FinSCIAl faRi Plai.. pAI RoLLE?!!!111

Beati loro, ad avere una proprietà del genere


----------



## kekkopot (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Gli Harlem Globetrotters del calcio.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Inutili qua,inutili di là,ora scoppiano,domani litigano,quante ne devo leggere! Intanto noi si va in Champions con i cadaveri e con gente da lega Pro,avesse fatto il Milan una roba del genere ci sarebbero lingue striscianti fuori da casa Milan,altro che certe ipocrisìe da 4 soldi.


Amen


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Agosto 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello se tutti gli avversari del PSG si mettessero d’accordo per far giocare contro di loro solo riserve e primavera. Sai che ridere


Anche una squadra di demolitori di malleoli non sarebbe male


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2021)

bella mossa, per perdere anche il torneo dei bar.......


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Agosto 2021)

Parlo tecnicamente:
4 giocatori che aspettano pall sui piedi: l’anticalcio.

a
Me 
Non 
Piace 

senza invidia


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.


Ronaldo cambia squadra ogni 2 ore, praticamente vive sul suo jet privato


----------



## Route66 (24 Agosto 2021)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Clamorosa bomba lanciata dal fratello del presidente del PSG, Al-Thani, che fu il primo ad ufficializzare Messi al PSG. Tramite Twitter ha commentato con un "forse" una foto che vede Messi e Ronaldo insieme al PSG.



Il Psg non ha assolutamente bisogno di Ronaldo e dubito che Neymar e Messi siano favorevoli a tale operazione
Piuttosto vista la partenza di Mbappe il prossimo anno dovrebbero puntare su Haalland


----------



## UDG (24 Agosto 2021)

Notizia smentita dalla Gazzetta


----------



## sampapot (25 Agosto 2021)

Troppi galli in un pollaio...sulla carta squadra mostruosa, ma poi certi equilibri potrebbero saltare


----------

